# Need a source for 1:29 eye bolts



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some eye bolts for 1:29. Can't seem to find any. Help....


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Call USA Trains. They use lots of them on the roof of their diesels.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Fish hook eyes make good eye bolts also


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used fish hooks and cotter keys. 

Careful with the fish hooks. Ouch.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The USA eye bolts are cast. Iam looking for something a little stronger. I have a nw2 that had some damaged lift bars I am going to fix. I think I might give the Fish hook eyes a try. Great idea! Thanks, MLS community helps me out again!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Micro-Mark sells small brass eye pins that also would work. 

Larry


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

check out PSME at http://www.psmescale.com/ They have a large catalog with a equally large selection of different parts. If I remember correctly they have quite a few different types of eyebolts both cast as a one piece and also bent. If you don't have a catalog I'll have great success in emailing and calling them. Email is much better because you can give a visual picture of what your needing. 

Craig


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Fish hooks the way to go, trim to any length and voila! Great minds think alike.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And fish hooks give you just the right look









(I had one in my side from Carol's sideways cast. Caught me under the right arm. I had to lay down while Dad got it out.)


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Fish hooks do work very well.

Fred


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention thatTrackside Details have cast brass eyebolts, as well as various cut lever brackets. 

Larry


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

This article comes from another Garden Trains web site. Hope it may help. 

http://www.gardenrailwayclub.com/workshop/wagon-tie-down-rings 

Cheers from Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab RAilway


----------

